# Ctrl-C and clipboard not working



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

I have Windwos XP installed on my PC but Ctrl-C only works intermittently.

Sometimes even if I select some text and press Ctrl-C 3 or 4 times and then paste, it does not copy anything !!!

Sometimes it works with a single Ctrl-C key press.

Keyboard is working as I just bought a new one.

No virus or malware found on my PC

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Stevie C (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi

I think you should either update your driver for your keyboard via the device manager or find your keyboard manufacturer and serial number and go to the website and download and reinstall the driver for it there although it just could be the software your using for it thats not letting you use the keyboard shortcut.

Hope this helps bud.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Updated keyboard driver.

Problem remains.

Any ideas on what could be happening?

Thanks


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Anyone has any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Stevie C (Aug 11, 2007)

What software are you using that doesn't let you use ctrl+c ? is it just one or all the software installed on your computer? if its just one, re-install it.
also do other shortcuts like ctrl+x(cut) and ctrl+v(paste)work all the time?


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

It's practically in any software that the problem arises.

But seems like the problem is with Windows.

I have tried to copy and paste using the Edit Menu.

Sometimes when I select a piece of text, then select Edit->Copy and try to paste it, nothing happens, the Paste option is greyed out indicating that the clipboard is empty.

I have to select again Edit->Copy to be able to paste the text.

Thanks.


----------



## datdude123 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am having a very similar situation. I started noticing that the copy function will work once or twice, but then stops working until I copy the same thing again. 


Very frustrating.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

First clear the Clipboard go to Start/Run and type *clipbrd*. Go up to Edit and choose Delete. Now try copying something either with a right click or CTRL+C and the paste. if CRTL+V doesn't work try right clicking and pasting.


----------



## 7green (Dec 1, 2009)

:4-clap: Thanks for that tip. I couldn't get the clipboard working in XP mode and that did the trick...


----------

